# Centrino Duo T7200

## killer

Hi all,

I have a little problem. I think I have a 64-bit CPU (Centrino Duo T7200).

I want to use really 64-bit technology if it is on my notebook posssible (Dell Latitude D620)

Which one Install LiveCD and for what Architecture can I use ? (x86 works, tried IA64 boot CD with no success...)

When I tried to only install as x86 and after set CFLAGS 

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

and

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

I have troubles recompile system with

#emerge -e world

Thank for any reaction

Mark

----------

## Zwartoog

Hi,

booting with a x86 live cd and then trying to emerge a x86_64 tree is asking for problems. Why does the amd64 live CD not boot? Where does it go wrong?

If you are really into booting with x86 (it might work), be sure to download the amd64 portage and stage3 tarballs. Until then no architecture specific configurations are done (afaik). Your CFLAGS and CHOST should be ok. I suggest you do not try to install any package during install, except gentoo-sources and grub.

Try:

ARCH=amd64 emerge -av grub gentoo-sources (not sure if this works, or try ARCH=x86_64)

Then compile a x86_64 kernel with:

cd /usr/src/linux

ARCH=x86_64 make menuconfig

ARCH=x86_64 make && make modules_install

You should have build a 64 bit kernel by now. Then configure grub and reboot. If your kernel works, pick up the install steps in the handbook which you skipped.

Good luck,

Zwartoog

----------

## killer

This will works superb ! AMD64 cd boots fine, my system is now working, but how can I set 

```
ARCH=x86_64
```

system-wide ???

Do I need to set it ?

I think ARCH=amd64 is different from x86_64 and i am asing for problems because all system I emerged with

```
ARCH=x86_64 emerge package
```

Thanks for any reply

Mark

----------

## Zwartoog

Hi,

sorry, but I completely misread your first post. This

 *Quote:*   

> x86 works, tried IA64 boot CD with no success...

 

makes sense. The IA64 is the Itanium architecture, something completely different than the x86_64.

You need to boot and install from the amd64 live cd and everything will work as it should.

It is a little bit confusing Gentoo named the 64 bit x86 architecture as amd64 instead of x86_64.

Greetz,

Zwartoog

----------

## Shopro

The correct one should be:

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

----------

## nianderson

I have always wondered why gentoo calls it amd64 instead of x86_64.

----------

## killer

Hi Zwartoog

 *Zwartoog wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> sorry, but I completely misread your first post. This
> 
>  *Quote:*   x86 works, tried IA64 boot CD with no success... 
> ...

 

You understand and help me succesfully !!! Thanks !!!

I did follow your instructions (start from amd64 live cd and install kernel and grub with ARCH=x86_64)

and everzthing works fine as I wrote in my first reply.

THANKS THANKS !!!

Only one problem i have, I have globally set ARCH=amd64 and I am not sure if it is OK.

I dont know if it is beetter to have globally set ARCH=x86_64

Mark

----------

## Zwartoog

 *Quote:*   

> Only one problem i have, I have globally set ARCH=amd64 and I am not sure if it is OK.
> 
> I dont know if it is beetter to have globally set ARCH=x86_64 

 

No. Just don't set any ARCH. Just boot and install with the amd64 livecd and everything will be fine.

----------

## holycow

 *Quote:*   

> It is a little bit confusing Gentoo named the 64 bit x86 architecture as amd64 instead of x86_64. 

 

That's because AMD had the only 64-bit chip available, at one point, and Gentoo, like other distros, chose to call it amd64. Since Intel released EM64T chips, amd64 has become synonymous with x86_64.

----------

## Zwartoog

I know we are growing off-topic here, but I cannot resist not asking this question:

 *Quote:*   

> That's because AMD had the only 64-bit chip available, at one point, and Gentoo, like other distros, chose to call it amd64. Since Intel released EM64T chips, amd64 has become synonymous with x86_64.

 

But even then there was a kernel available. And the arch name for the kernel is x86_64. What is wrong with aligning the naming with the kernel?

One other possibility was that when AMD released its 64bit processor, it was not clear that Intel would release a compatible 64bit instruction set. So two seperate distributions - amd64 and em64t - was also a possibile future.

----------

## wolf31o2

 *Zwartoog wrote:*   

> But even then there was a kernel available. And the arch name for the kernel is x86_64. What is wrong with aligning the naming with the kernel?

 

The name was chosen as amd64 because that was the name that AMD used *before* the kernel ever supported it.  We went with AMD's naming, and the kernel went with their own, which was x86_64.  Since that time, there has been several names for the same thing:

amd64

em64t

x86_64

x64 (stupidest name... ever)

intel64 (yes, this is the em64t replacement... see http://www.intel.com/technology/intel64/index.htm for more info)

So, what is the point in changing it?

None, really.

----------

## Ariem

Hi,

i'm installing gentoo in a Dell Latitude D620 as well, with Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz.

My problem is: is this a 32 or 64 bit system?

I think i missed where I can be sure of that.. 

And, if it is a 64 bit, then I should use amd64 instead of x86, right?

And what processor family to define in the Kernel?

I was already configuring the kernel of a x86 installation when I got all these doubts..

Can anyone point me out in the right direction.. ?

Thanks.

----------

